
Tech Firms Surrender Their Crucial Billion-Dollar Tax Deductions - MaxQuentero
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-02/tech-firms-surrender-their-crucial-billion-dollar-tax-deductions
======
unstatusthequo
I wonder when these companies and employees will realize they are tax donkeys
for welfare extortionists. Seattle is great. 13% raise. At least I can
retire... have fun being poor in SV and “living the dream.” It’s a house of
cards.

~~~
Fjolsvith
The 13% raise means that there's 13% less jobs and the current employees have
to work 13% harder. Business owners won't get stuck with that tab, I guarantee
it.

Edit: Source - I'm a business owner.

